# JAVA Problem



## kevkevev (9. Dez 2007)

Guten Abend,

ich habe neuerdings immer wieder das Problem, dass ich eine Fehlermeldung von Applets 
oder Java basierende programme. 
Diesen Fehler bekomme ich immer wieder:


```
Caused by: java.net.SocketException: No buffer space available (maximum connections reached?): recv failed
```

Und bei Zend Studio (PHP EDITOR basierent auf JAVA)







Ich habe schon alles mögliche ausprobiert und nix hilft 
Hatte vorgestern erst neuinstalliert und seit dem besteht das Problem.
Davor lief alles bestens 

Hoffe hier kann man mir helfen  :meld:


----------



## maki (9. Dez 2007)

Was ist denn 192.168.2.106?

Ein Router oder Proxy?


----------



## kevkevev (9. Dez 2007)

Das ist ein Server für die überwachnungs Kameras hier bei mir zuhause.
Is halt nen FTP Server so wie alle anderen die Ich bei Zend drinnen habe.
Das Problem kommt immer wenn iwas eine Verbindung aufbauen will.
Manchmal geht es kurz aber dann wieder nicht 

Bezieht sich aber alles auf Java Probleme den normal komm ich natürlich drauf.
Habe auch schon tauset mal Java neuinstalliert und verschiedene Versionen.


----------



## Roar (9. Dez 2007)

das is kein java problem, sondern ein windows problem.
die fehlermeldung bedeutet, dass du keine neuen verbindungen mehr aufbauen kannst/darfst. schließ mal ein paar oder erhöhe die max anzahl erlaubter gleichzeitiger verbindungen falls du da ein limit hast.


----------



## kevkevev (9. Dez 2007)

Wo kann ich das Limit den hoch setzten ?
Das komische ist, dass ich das problem noch nie hatte ôo
Und viele Verbindungen sind auch nicht offen.


----------



## kevkevev (9. Dez 2007)

So hab gerade rausgefunden, dass das Problem immer kommt, wenn ich QIP (ICQ) anhabe ôo  :autsch:

PS: Jetzt gehts schon wieder nicht...  ???:L


----------



## w00tasd (4. Jan 2008)

standardmäßig sind bei windows xp glaube ich nur 10 Verbindungen zugelassen, mit xp Antisyp kann man das auf 200 oder so setzen


----------

